# Chris House



## Clodagh (13 November 2019)

This may not mean much to non Essex people, but he was president of BEVA not that long ago.
He died on the 11th November. He had a brain tumour.
It is so sad, he was such a nice man and an excellent vet.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 November 2019)

i used to keep my horse in essex and i had chris harris as my vet and he passed away some time ago but i knew house and jackson were a well respected practice.  my sister uses them and said he was a lovely man...


----------



## twiggy2 (13 November 2019)

That's sad, same as Rob Appleton too


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2019)

twiggy2 said:



			That's sad, same as Rob Appleton too
		
Click to expand...

It is, OH and I were saying what a sad coincidence. But I suppose lot's of people probably suffer from them.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 November 2019)

I knew him when I was in Essex he was a very good vet and a nice guy sad to hear his died, I used to use Chris Harris as well many years ago.


----------



## blodwyn1 (14 November 2019)

Oh i didnt know he was my vet for twenty years when i first moved to essex.


----------

